# Squidward pedal - my second build



## cynferdd (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello everyone,

so here is my second build ever, a squidward. I finished it this weekend and (surprise), it works !

here is a photo of the final product (with a gutshot) :



https://imgur.com/a/dWqKY5c


and a bit of sound (sorry, those are really crappy takes, I have to work on that) :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

It went very well. For the enclosure I tried caustic soda etching for the first time, and it was really fun to do. I used some toilet cleaner for that (with 30% soda), but it was a gel, so it was rather hard to see anything. I'll try something else next time, maybe with a less strong concentration.

no issue at all while soldering the components, but the wiring is definitely my nemesis.

Another point I didn't expect : there is no potentiometer, so I didn't know how to fix the pcb to the enclosure. Luckily, many people helped me here, so I ended up using electrical tape on the back side, and then double sided foam tape.

It works like a charm, I'm really happy with how it ended up.

Can't wait to start my next project !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 16, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Barry (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Dirtydrowningman (Nov 28, 2020)

Hey did you use a 125b enclosure or just a normal 1590b. I noticed a lot of eqd pedals take the 125b. But it looks like some don't need it. Thanks.


----------



## cynferdd (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi! I used a 125b since it is what seemed to be the standard used on the site I ordered it (musikding.de).


----------



## Dali (Nov 28, 2020)

Dirtydrowningman said:


> Hey did you use a 125b enclosure or just a normal 1590b. I noticed a lot of eqd pedals take the 125b. But it looks like some don't need it. Thanks.



In case someone got a unused smaller 1590B, it works easily for that one.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 28, 2020)

It will fit in a Handy Box!


----------

